# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  mitfahrgelegenheit

## metzi34

hallo,

biete mitfahrgelegenheit von suedfrankreich nach kiel und alle staedte die auf dem weg liegen am samstag den 26.09  an.
bei interesse bitte 004917622858801 anrufen.

gruss hendrik

----------

